# Wanted to buy older Fenwick rods



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys...looking for older chocolate brown or yellow blank Fenwick rods for inshore fishing.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Send me an email and I'll get pics of an older yellow blank custom I have. willc24426 at yahoo.com


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Have a brand new chocolate SU1445F surf blank I'll let go.


----------



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Adam...not really looking for a surf rod, thanks.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

what length rods are you looking for?


----------



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm looking for 7ft. and 7.5ft. length rods.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an older (1993) Fenwick Inshore rod - 7', I think it is 1/4 to 3/4 oz baitcasting rod.

Sandcrab


----------



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

Sandcrab sent you a pm.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

i have a 12foot one piece yellow Fenwick conventional rod available-old school for sure...custom made by Gino !


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

fishyfingas said:


> Hey ...not really looking for a surf rod, thanks.





fishyfingas said:


> I'm looking for 7ft. and 7.5ft. length rods.





liljoe said:


> i have a 12foot one piece yellow Fenwick conventional rod available-old school for sure...custom made by Gino !


Guess this guy didn't read everything


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

But you did-just like me.still available to any FHB...liljoedafishho


----------

